# iTunes + anderer Player = Troubles



## CyrusOne (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Sobald ich im Hintergrund einen anderen Player laufen lasse (VLC, Winamp, etc.) gibt iTunes störungen von sich. Der aktuelle Track wird verzehrt wiedergeben. 
Beende ich den anderen Player funktioniert alles wieder besten.
Auch wenn ich ein Game spiele und ich Musik hören möchte wird der Track nicht "sauber" wieder gegeben.

baba Cyrus


----------

